# Couple of Libs reap what they sow



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

What do you get when you are an "Angel" and open your home to these poor "refugees" that only need a little help. Apparently you get death threats, damaged property and run out of your own home. This wasn't militant islamists, no no no....this was done by the poor women and children we racists are so scared of. Obama should show us how to be by example and open the WH to this same group.

Liberals Find Out What Happens When You Open Your Home To Muslim Refugees | Top Right News


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

***** those stupid a** people. They got their few minutes of fame. I hope it was worth it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

These "migrants" as they are called are nothing more than scouts for islamic domination.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Predictable results but God bless their hearts for trying.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Far too trusting, didn't do their homework. No one person enters my home or property without I knowing them, let alone 100. Their hearts were in the right place, just not their minds. my .02


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Why do the heathen rage, and the people imagine a vain thing?...


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

That's what happens when you show Muslims your kindness. They will take it as your weakness.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

They just won't learn. They are lucky to be alive.


----------



## jamisonbirdsong (Dec 29, 2015)

Hopefully this will serve as a warning and wake-up call for other like minded libs.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Unless it's on CNN or Fox nobody will pay attention. The dominance of those indoctrination stations, er, I mean news channels is staggering.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Unfortunately these people will need larger and more constant doses of reality to become educated. Life is hard. It is even harder if your stupid.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Is this what was once known as "rely on the kindness of strangers". (sarcasm)


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

jamisonbirdsong said:


> Hopefully this will serve as a warning and wake-up call for other like minded libs.


OK I will say it.... This incident doesn't mean anything for the libtards. This happened in south Africa, not the US. As we all know the libtards mentality, their response would be "it won't happen here and it won't happen to me". Well, I really hope it does. Libtards would not listen nor learn from the mistakes of others. It has to happen to them before they would change things around. Oh well, I have no love for libtards anyway.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

Montana Rancher said:


> Predictable results but God bless their hearts for trying.


they where doing what people need to do now of days , be kind and good Samaritans
but they should known better when people have had issues already and warned the public about these refugees and what baggage of trouble that huge chunk of them are bring
I can say I thank them for trying same time tell them you was warned when being to kind can be hazardous with some of these refugees


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'll not thank anyone or bless their hearts for acting without doing at LEAST a cursory amount of research.

Those migrants were conducting themselves according to the dictates of their "prophet."


----------



## jamisonbirdsong (Dec 29, 2015)

6811 said:


> OK I will say it.... This incident doesn't mean anything for the libtards. This happened in south Africa, not the US. As we all know the libtards mentality, their response would be "it won't happen here and it won't happen to me". Well, I really hope it does. Libtards would not listen nor learn from the mistakes of others. It has to happen to them before they would change things around. Oh well, I have no love for libtards anyway.


Of course its not the US, but regardless...yeah, you are probably right... one can foolishly dream that people are capable of learning from others mistakes.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

6811 said:


> OK I will say it.... This incident doesn't mean anything for the libtards. This happened in south Africa, not the US. As we all know the libtards mentality, their response would be "it won't happen here and it won't happen to me". Well, I really hope it does. Libtards would not listen nor learn from the mistakes of others. It has to happen to them before they would change things around. Oh well, I have no love for libtards anyway.


No, it couldn't happen here, unless you count city and state governments allowing them to come into communities at the demand of the federal government.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

No good deed goes unpunished. I actually feel sorry for these people. Too bad the rest of the liberal bleeding hearts won't see this or learn for it.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

paraquack said:


> No good deed goes unpunished. I actually feel sorry for these people. Too bad the rest of the liberal bleeding hearts won't see this or learn for it.


no some of them will see it just not accept the truth


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

You know what fatigues me? I find it fatiguing when I am called a bigot because I have bothered to learn about the Cult of Death. How in the world is it that so many people are blitheringly stupid when it comes to an ideology that is spreading death and persecution across the world and has done so since its creation by the mentally unstable, paranoid child molester called Muhammad?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Actually this should happen here with more dramatic negative results, multiple times, dozens, all over this country where they are being taken in.

I would like to see libtards invite them to cohabit on their land, then have the muzslimes rape ALL the woman present,

regardless of age, then torture and behead ALL the males, again regardless of age.

Post the results to the twit or whatever accounts, proudly displaying as they do the heads of the wonderful infidel's in an act of gratitude for their benevolence.

Let the pictures be put out on the major news networks.

We are in a war, people need to die, on both sides, how many of our side's dead will it take before we get the resolve to do what is needed.

We shall see.

Perhaps, if we don't have the courage to fight, then we need to die, not deserving what had been fought for by our forefathers.

I am tired of listening to the bullshit about how peaceful most of them are, and that we are using to broad a brush in defining them.

Again bullshit, deport everyone that is not a citizen of the country, that is a start.

Remove every muzslime in government positions that are or were associated with ANY muzslime extremist group, this is a beginning.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Denton said:


> You know what fatigues me? I find it fatiguing when I am called a bigot because I have bothered to learn about the Cult of Death. How in the world is it that so many people are blitheringly stupid when it comes to an ideology that is spreading death and persecution across the world and has done so since its creation by the mentally unstable, paranoid child molester called Muhammad?


It appears to me that this is being taught in school. At all levels.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> Actually this should happen here with more dramatic negative results, multiple times, dozens, all over this country where they are being taken in.
> 
> I would like to see libtards invite them to cohabit on their land, then have the muzslimes rape ALL the woman present,
> 
> ...


hell with just raping the women they need to do the men dog cat and even the kitchen sink 
and forget the ones who are citizens we seen the even the American born one attack a Christmas party
if all the western and Asian countries who have half a brain cell working should do the same and DO NOT send and BAN any kind add once so ever by doing that they wont get the good modern medical and supplies their numbers will dropped FAST with all crap that go's on in that over sized contaminated sand box.
it is just sad that babies and children will suffer for the acts of evil people. but it most be done for the great good of humanity before they wipe the planet out like they are trying to do now


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Gambit, we have to start somewhere, we will need the fuel supplied by dead Americans to get us going.

There are far too many mouthy libtards in positions of power right now to block anything without that blood being spilt to shut them up.

If hildabeast gets in, it is over for the country.

At least you caught on to what my posting is.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

SOCOM42
we also do need oil because of our need for it
time to start looking into other kind of fuel so we don't need to deal with them once so ever


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

gambit said:


> SOCOM42
> we also do need oil because of our need for it
> time to start looking into other kind of fuel so we don't need to deal with them once so ever


We have it here on the continent and off shore.

The turd in chief has blocked exploration and drilling in support of the arabs importation to us, thereby giving them the finances to wage jihad at many levels, visible and not..

There are left wing envirofreaks like the sierra club that help block it also.

In the 1930's and 40's we were the largest exporter of oil in the world, that oil did not disappear, it was kept in the ground.

It was and still is the pawn of the big oil companies and worldwide collusion.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Any fool that takes in one or more of these animals gets what they deserve. I've no sympathy for them at all.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> Gambit, we have to start somewhere, we will need the fuel supplied by dead Americans to get us going.
> If hildabeast gets in, it is over for the country
> 
> At least you caught on to what my posting is.


you saying that made me feel like I have more then 2 brain cells working
if there is people of high power pulling the strings , then she already won regardless what real numbers be


----------

